# horse farm (business) for sale in Atlanta



## coachmiami (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi folks,

We have built a pretty good business boarding, lessons and camps outside of Atlanta, with 14 stalls, rental apt, 3br2ba home. We want to go buy a sailboat and take out two kids sailing for a couple of years before they leave us - but need to see the farm to do it.

If you know of anyone looking for a turn key home and horse business for an extremely good price please send them to our website! Thanks!

(if you want to see what it takes to build a farm we have LOTS of pictures on our site!)

High Country Stables


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice operation.


----------

